# Cannot get radio to work



## thecrippler_1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a 1996 Nissan Altima GXE and I replaced an old cd player that was in it for the factory cd player that was in my dad's 05 frontier. while I was replacing it two wires touched and sparked a little and ever since then I cannot get any power to the cd player. Also ever since then my car is not making that little pinging noise when the key is in the ignition. I have checked all the fuses on the inside and all of them are ok. is you have any suggestions please e-mail me at [email protected] thank you for your time.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check fuse no. 36 which is a 15A in the fuse box under the hood.

Troy


----------



## thecrippler_1989 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Tried it*

I tried checking that fuse and it is fine do you have any more suggestions?


----------

